# Starting A Tree Farm



## Painetree (May 30, 2011)

Hey Just joined this to ask some questions im very new at all of this.

I have some land in Northern wisconsin zone 4 its all open fields with red clay and the other is sand, i'm looking to plant trees that in years to come i can sell, I'm not worried about the planting process as much as i am about getting rid of the trees once there big enough, if i could id like to not sell them indivudally id rather sell them to a bigger company. I guess my questions are and I apologize for the length. 

1. What trees would be best to plant?
2. Who if any company would be willing to buy them?
3. How many years would it take for these trees to be the right size?
4. What maintenance needs to be done after there planted until there pulled?
5. How much could I Buy these seedlings for, and sell the trees for?

Thank you so much


----------



## NCPABill (May 30, 2011)

I'm sitting here, downing the last of many cups of coffee, before heading off to plant 2,000 more seedlings. It's a great gig, if you want to spend alot of time outside, often in all forms of weather, which I enjoy. You must understand the market first, which dictates what is grown. Your market will vary greatly from that of others.

Right now would be the time to join your state tree grower's association and attend some meetings, visit other growers, etc.

Most days, I wouldn't sell for a million dollars, other days, I'd give it away.

Bill


----------



## Alfred01 (Jun 6, 2011)

I am new member and havn't much knowledge to share but any replies to this post will be great help for me too.Thanks and welcome to comments here.


----------

